# Anyone tried the Sedona Method?



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Has anyone tried the Sedona Method, its supposed to give you a technique of identifying and releasing emotions.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/097193 ... e&n=283155
http://www.sedona.com/

Its supposed to help with anxiety and stuck emotional states, although I cant find what it actually does off the web, can anyone recommend it or explain how it works?


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

I havent used it myself, however I have heard about it but know nothing about it.

http://rapidshare.de/files/10847384/Sed ... k.pdf.html

Not sure if im allowed to do that on here.

Jeremy


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

I have the Sedona Method. It helps you release emotions. When I first got it, it worked miracles for me in terms of helping me feel better. But as my emotions went away, so did my ability to release  It's really messed up but i suggest you try a free sample of the process before going ahead and buying it. I'm sure they have sample DVD's or something on their website.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks for the link I wasn't keen on spending a load of money on something I wasn't sure about. Its says I have to wait 33 minutes to download for some reason, maybe it will work later.

I know what you mean about not being able to find emotions to release Universal, I was hoping the Sedona method would make me able to find emotions which I could then release, but if it doesn't help to dig up buried emotion it probably wont be much use for me, but its worth a go I suppose.


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

Thats because you dont have a premium account, and so you have to wait in the queue to download things. Download it here instead.

http://www.tapforhealth.org/Sedona_Method_Workbook.pdf

Its obviously been scanned in by someone at not the greatest quality so to read it you'll need to keep it at 100% zoom in Adobe Reader.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks Jeremy, I will let you know if it does any good.


----------

